# Dio santo!



## AABBCCDDEE

*E'* l'espressione "dio santo" romano??


----------



## tericcia

*H*i there!
I'm from the South of Italy and I've heard "Dio santo" over the whole country!
In Rome they use to say:"Dio bono!" or something like that...
There is a typical Milan expression that is "Dio bonino!"... the meaning is exactly the same==>"Oh, my God!!!"
Anyway...let's wait for other replies...Bye


----------



## raffavita

tericcia said:


> hi there!
> I'm from the South of Italy and I've heard "Dio santo" over the whole country!
> In Rome they use to say:"Dio bono!" or something like that...
> There is a typical Milan expression that is "Dio bonino!"... the meaning is exactly the same==>"Oh, my God!!!"
> Anyway...let's wait for other replies...Bye


 
Dio bono! è più toscano/umbro/marchigiano che romano.
Si dice molto dalle mie parti (Marche) e a Roma, dove vivo non mi è capitato di sentirlo. Ma forse dipende da chi frequento 
Dio santo è universale, direi.


----------



## uliram

Honestly I've often heard a bad curse in Rome, instead of "Dio Bono!". Very unplesant 
I suppose "Oh my God" it could be fine...


----------



## MünchnerFax

tericcia said:


> There is a typical Milan expression that is "Dio bonino!"


Non l'ho mai sentita a Milano, piuttosto direi che è un'espressione toscana.
A Milano ci si rivolge preferibilmente alla Madonna (Pozzetto docet).


----------



## Giannaclaudia

MünchnerFax said:


> Non l'ho mai sentita a Milano, piuttosto direi che è un'espressione toscana.
> A Milano ci si rivolge preferibilmente alla Madonna (Pozzetto docet).


 
Vero. Dovuta alla spiccata devozione mariana dei milanesi, tant'è vero che il duomo di Milano è dedicato a S. Maria Nascente.

Ma quanti sono i _milanes_ a _Milàn?_


----------



## tericcia

ok...now I know that my friends from Milan and Rome make fun on me!!!


----------



## gabrigabri

AABBCCDDEE said:


> *E'* l'espressione "dio santo" romano??= L'espressione "Dio santo" è tipica di Roma/ in romanesco. Quello scritto da te si capisce, ma non c'é bisogno di spostare il verbo a inizio frase.



No, è italiana. Ma la eviterei!


----------



## AABBCCDDEE

gabrigabri said:


> No, è italiana. Ma la eviterei!


 Ma..Perche' ??


Comunque..Grazie a tutti!


----------



## AABBCCDDEE

tericcia said:


> *O*k...*N*ow I know that my friends from Milan and Rome are making fun _of_ me!!!


----------



## Saoul

AABBCCDDEE said:


> Ma..Perche' ??
> 
> 
> Comunque..Grazie a tutti!



Perchè? L'italia è un paese (purtroppo) fortemente cattolico. La regola (comandamento) del "non nominare il nome di Dio invano" ha ancora un certo ascendente, soprattutto in alcuni ambienti. 
Puoi usare un frasario da scaricatore di porto, ma sentirti guardare un po' male, solo se usi frasi tipo:  "Cristo!", "Santo Dio", o peggio ancora "Per la Madonna", o "Per Dio". 
Non sono considerate alla stregua della bestemmia, ma molti trasaliranno, o comunque saranno infastiditi dall'uso di questo tipo di terminologia. 
Sono sicuro che qualcuno è già infastidito dal fatto che io le abbia scritte, figurati dette durante una discussione, o al ristorante...


----------



## AABBCCDDEE

Ok! I understood... 

But..If none of those terms are appropriate, what do you suggest I use ?


----------



## gabrigabri

AABBCCDDEE said:


> Ok! I understood...
> 
> But..If none of those terms are appropriate, what do you suggest I use ?




Wow, there are so many possibilities...

porca miseria
porca vacca 
cribbio 
cavolo
...


----------



## SunDraw

I confirm: nowadays in Italy blaspheming is not _illegal_ any more, but it sounds coarse, pointlessly indecent, or strongly provoking, or hardly "conniving".
And if you use it formally, in public (with important customers, on TV, Radio, even art compositions...) you can be quickly fired, not accepted.

To a foreigner I'd simply say: forget to use the word "God" as an interjection at all.

Just to understand: "Dio santo!" I would say is precisely used for sth puzzling, either surprising or, mostly, boring: "Even too stupid!", "I can't believe!" or "Really you CAN'T do that!".

In proper, polite Italian we have for that:
Bored:
- "Ma insomma!", "Oh insomma!"
- Light: "Uffa!"

Astonished:
- Universal: "Accidenti!"
- Old ones: "Oibò!" "Urca!" "Ullallà!"
- "(Ma) non ci posso credere!" ("I can't believe!")
- "Ma dài!" ("What you say!")

Little bit harsh:
- "Boia! [old, I think Northern]"
- "E che cavolo!"

Harsh:
- "E che cazzo!"

...

If you really need to translate a certain situation, please give some context.
___
_(Please forgive & correct my English, thank you)_


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao utenti di WR

Se qualcuno dice "diosanto", che cosa vorrebbe dire?
Ho provato a ricercare la parola ma nessuna voce è apparito in dizionario.
Ma posso vedere che forse è due parola assieme... "dio" e "santo", forse la traduzione all'inglese sarebbe "Dear god!" 

Ho ragione?


----------



## mimmi

Esatto, é "Dio santo", ed é un'esclamazione di sorpresa, rabbia, noia, stupore, stanchezza, ecc.  a seconda del contesto, del tono di voce, dell'espressione del viso...

Tipo: "My God" o "Dear God", appunto.

Ciao,

Mimmi


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ahh, poi ha senso, credevo che "Dear God" fosse "caro dio," e non ho saputo di sicuro se questa parola avessi lo stesso significato

Chow


----------



## Necsus

Hazon suggests: _Dio buono!_, _gran Dio!_, _santo Dio!_ [= _Dio santo!_], Good God, Good Lord...


----------



## Alxmrphi

What's Hazon?


----------



## Necsus

Alex_Murphy said:


> What's Hazon?


An Italian/English dictionary: http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/interna_eng.html?dizionario=1&lemma=17840


----------



## Dushnyoni

Necsus said:


> An Italian/English dictionary: http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/interna_eng.html?dizionario=1&lemma=17840


 In my opiniuon its more of "Jeez, christ Jesus, heavens, Holy mary" etc


----------



## raisetheflavour

Jeez???  that is an iterjection mainly Am E spoken used when you are very surprised or angry about something


----------



## Paulfromitaly

raisetheflavour said:


> Jeez???  that is an i*n*terjection mainly Am E spoken used when you are very surprised or angry about something


Is there anything wrong with AE expressions?


----------



## raisetheflavour

Paulfromitaly said:


> Is there anything wrong with AE expressions?


 
Nope, but *jeez *doesn't have anything to do with Dio, Lord or Jesus


----------



## Paulfromitaly

raisetheflavour said:


> Nope, but *jeez *doesn't have anything to do with Dio, Lord or Jesus


I'm afraid you're wrong, Madam 

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/jeez

Jeez comes from Jesus.


----------



## raisetheflavour

Paulfromitaly said:


> I'm afraid you're wrong, Madam
> 
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/jeez
> 
> Jeez comes from Jesus.


 
It's *geez* not jeez


----------



## Dushnyoni

raisetheflavour said:


> It's *geez* not jeez


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/jeez
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=jeez (not the most seriuos dictionary on earth, pretty funny to say the truth, but it might help clearing this up)
PS: Not that geez is wrong but jeez is equaly right, if not more common.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

raisetheflavour said:


> It's *geez* not jeez



Your computer must have some encoding problems, Madam: the link we've provided clearly list the word spelt with a *J*, although *G*eez is also possible.


----------



## raisetheflavour

Paulfromitaly said:


> Your computer must have some encoding problems, Madam: the link we've provided clearly list the word spelt with a *J*, although *G*eez is also possible.


 
No Sir Paul, il mio computer e` OK. Lei mi ha detto di guardare al wiktionary.org, e io ho semplicemento eseguito le sue istruzioni. E a quanto pare il wiktionary mi ha dato ragione


----------



## Alxmrphi

Anch'io l'ho controllato, e non capisco come te l'ha dato ragione.
Jeez è ovviamente da "Jesus", può anche essere scritta come "geez".

Let's take another sample from answers.com:


> _interj._
> Used to express mild surprise, delight, dissatisfaction, or annoyance.
> [Shortening and alteration of *Jesus*.]


 
Dictionary.com anche è d'accordo


----------



## raisetheflavour

You may use jezz for short of Jesus. I will continue to use jeez for what I mentoned above, is that OK?

Thanks


----------



## Lorena1970

Ciao, scusate se mi intrometto ma questa discussione mi sembra un po' paradossale...Il link di Paul è chiarissimo ed esplicativo. 

Jeez refers to Jesus and can be also spelled as Geez. Where is the problem?

Se poi si vuole contestare anche i dizionari ufficiali e complicare le cose semplici, allora mi sa che diventa difficile trovare una soluzione appropriata a qualsiasi domanda...no?


----------



## london calling

Tutto questo è surreale, ragazzi! Ha ragione Lorena...jeez or geez....non ha importanza. L'importante è che abbiamo stabilito cosa significa Dio santo!


----------



## BlackEagle

Sì, ok... però, tornando alla discussione principale, direi che Jeez/Geez è normalmente usato in contesti troppo informali per tradurre bene (salvo eccezioni) l'italiano "Dio Santo!" Mi sembrano decisamente più adeguate espressioni del tenore di "Good Lord!"


----------



## Einstein

Su questo concordo con Black Eagle, l'ho pensato fin dall'inizio! Jeez (che deriva certamente da Jesus) corrisponde a "ma guarda!", "però!" o anche "c*zzo!"


----------

